# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Adolf Hitler

## Lioness

Adolfi Hitler lindi ne Austri ne 20 prill 1889 ne qytetin Branau am In. Babai i tij , Alois,ishte femije i paligjshem dhe per nje kohe te gjate mbante mbiemrin e nenes se vete Shikelgruber, ndersa pas 1876 ai e nderroi mbiemrin ne Hitler. Adolfi kurre nuk e perdori mbiemrin Shikelgruber, por ky fakt ( i ilegjimitetit te te atit) u perdor nga kundershtaret e tij politike ne Vjene ne vitet '30.

Vitet e para. 1889- 1918.

Pas daljes se te atit ne pension nga sherbimet doganore te Habsburgeve, Adolf Hitler e kaloi femijerine e tij ne lagjet e Linzit, kryeqendres se Austrise se Siperme. Alois Hitler vdiq ne 1903 duke lene nje pension dhe disa para menjane per te mbeshtetur te shoqen dhe femijet. Adolfi vazhdoi studimet ne shkolles pas fillores, pro ne saje te rezultateve te dobeta nuk mund te siguronte deftesen deri ne 1905 kur ishte 16 vjec.
Me pas ai shpenzoi 2 vjet duke ardhur verdalle ne Linc, duke e ushqyer veten me endrrat grandioze per tu bere nje piktor i famshem, pa bere asnje perpjekje tjeter per te siguruar jetesen. E ema ishte e pafuqishme ndaj vullnetit te fuqishem te te birit. Pas vdekjes se saj ne 1908,Hitleri mund te siguronte nje sasi te vogel parash nga pasuria e saj, gje qe e lejoi te shtynte dhe disa kohe i papune.
Ambicia e tij ishte per te studiuar per artet , por deshtoi dy here te pranohej ne Institutin e Arteve te Bukura. Fitonte shuma te vogla duke pikturuar kartolina dhe reklama duke u endur nga nje bashki ne tjetren. Gjate kesaj periudhe ai beri nje jete te izoluar dhe te vetmuar.
Ne keto vite, Hitleri mori pasojat e asaj qe do te karakterizonte jeten e tij te mevonshme: Pamundesi per te krijuar lidhje shoqerore, mostolerance dhe urrejtje ndaj borgjezise dhe jo-gjermaneve, ne vecanti cifuteve, tendenca per pasion dhe gadishmeri per te jetuar ne nje bote fantastike per ti shpetuar varferise dhe deshtimit te tij.
Ne 1913 , Hitleri shkoi te jetonte ne Mynih. Perkohesisht u thirr ne Austri per tu regjistruar per sherbimin ushtarak, por u pranua meqe kishte fizik te dobet dhe ishte shume i pafuqishem per te mbajtur arme. Kur shpertheu Lufta e Pare Boterore, ai u ofrua si vullnetar ne ushtrine gjermane duke u rekrutuar ne Regjimentin e 16-te bavarian te kembesorise. Sherbeu ne lufte dhe u plagos ne tetor te vitit 1916, u demtua me gazra kimike ne 1918. Ai ishte ne spital kur lufta mbaroi. Pervec kohes qe kaloi ne spital, gjate luftes, pjesen tjeter te kohes Hitleri e kaloi ne vijen e frontit si korrier. U dekorua dy here gjate luftes per trimeri ne luftim, ne dhjetor te vitit 1914 me Kryqin e Hekurt te klasit te dyte dhe ne gusht 1918 me Kryqin e Hekurt te klasit te pare ( nje dekorate e rralle per rreshteret).
Hitleri e priti luften me entusiazem. Ishte si nje lehtesim barre per te nga jeta mizerabel civile. Ne te ai gjeti shoqeri armesh, disipline dhe pjesmarrje ne nje konflikt qe e kenaqte pa mase. Gjithashtu ai konfirmoi dhe bindjet e tij per veteimponimin, pabarazine dhe virtytet heroike e luftes.

Vitet e perpjekjeve 1919-1924

Pasi doli nga spitali ne nje atmosfere konfuze qe pasoi humbjen e Gjermanise, Hitleri vendosi te bente pune politike per te shkaterruar marreveshjen e paqes qe ai e denoncoi si te patolerueshme. Deri ne prill te vitit 1920 ai figuronte ne borderote e regjimentit te tij , ndersa ne nentor 1919 ai u fut ne nje parti te vogel te atehershme, Partine Punetore Gjermane si agjent politik i ushtrise . Ne 1920 ai u be pergjegjes per propaganden e partise dhe la ushtrine per ti dedikuar kohen dhe jeten riorganizimit te partise, te riemeruar si Partia Nacional Socialiste e Punetoreve Gjermane ( NSDAP) e njohur shkurt si naziste.
Kushtet ishin mese te pershtatshme per krijimin e nje partie te tille. Urrejtja per fuqite fituese te luftes, kaosi ekonomik, kishin krijuar mjaft te pakenaqur ndaj qeverise demokratike gjermane.Kjo gje ishte akoma me e mprehte ne Bavari , ku pakenaqesia ndaj qeverise ne Berlin shprehej akoma ne teper,ku Hitleri kaloi vitet '20 te jetes se tij. Ne vitin 1920 nje grusht shteti ushtarak vendosi nje qeveri te djathte.
Mynihu u be vend perqendrimi i ish ushtarakeve, te pakenaqurve me demokracine, antareve te Freikorps ( Freikorps u krijuan ne vitet 1918-19 nga ushtarake qe refuzuan te kthehen ne jeten civile). Shume nga keta individe u rradhiten ne rradhet e Partise Naziste.Njeri prej tyre ishte dhe Ernest Rem, i cili ishte ne Partine Naziste para Hitlerit. Duke qene antari shtabit te ushtrise per distriktet e Bavarise ai arriti te rekrutoje ushtarake per te krijuar SA ( SturmAbteilung), forca te armatosura qe mbronin mitingjet e nazisteve dhe qe sulmonin dhe ushtronin dhunen ndaj socialisteve dhe komunisteve. Keto trupa u perdoren nga Hitleri per mbeshtetjen e skemave te tij qe synonin sigurimin e pushtetit.
Ne vitin 1921 Roem, mundi te siguroje dhe mbrojtjen e qeverise bavariane e cila bazohej ne ushtrine lokale dhe ne trupat politike te Roemit per te vendosur rregullin dhe qetesine, duke pranuar keshtu politiken e imponimit te nazisteve.
Megjithese kushtet ishin teper te favorshme per rritjen e partise, Hitleri i nuk i shfrytezoi ato plotesisht. Ai e gjeti partine te vogel, te pamjaftueshme, me nje program me principe nacionaliste dhe socialiste, por me nje udheheqje te percare dhe me mjete te pamjaftueshme. Por programi partiak ishte i pamjaftueshem per Hitlerin per te fituar pushtetin. I gjendur ne mes te liderve kundershtare qe luftonin gjithashtu per pushtet, Hitleri kerkonte me teper liri veprimi. Keshtu ai ofroi doreheqjen e tij.
Te ndergjegjesuar se Hitleri ishte nje person i cili u ofronte publicitet dhe dinte te terhiqte fonde nga simpatizante, udheheqesit e partise naziste e zgjodhen ate president te partise me fuqi te pakufizueshme ne korrik te vitit 1921. Ne keto kushte , Hitleri arriti te krijonte nje levizje te tille, mistika dhe forca e se ciles do ti bente antaret e saj besnike te tij. Per te realizuar fjalimet e tij te zjarrta propagantistike, Hitleri perdori organin e shtypit te partise, gazeten "Felkisher Beobahter" ( Vezhguesi Popullor).


(vijon)
( Kaq per sot, per arsye kohe)

----------


## Lioness

Tema eshte hapur nga Toro, dhe shkrimet jane te tij.

Duke pastruar temen nga sharje dhe ofendime personale, gabimisht u fshi e gjitha.  Ju kerkoj ndjese pjesemarresve ne kete teme.

----------


## Lioness

Nepermjet disa mitingjesh shume te sukseshme auditori i tij u rrit nga disa qindra degjues ne disa mijera. Hitleri ushtroi talentin e tij qe magnetizonte masat dhe ne te njejten kohe mblodhi rreth tij lidere te tjere naziste si :Alfred Rozenberg, Herman Goering, Rudolf Hes dhe Julius Shtraiher.

Zenithi i rritjes se fuqise ne partise naziste ne Bavari u duk me pucin e nentorin 1923 kur Hitleri dhe gjenerali Erih Ludendof shfrytesuan paligjesine dhe rremujen qe ekzistonte per te detyruar udheheqesit lokale dhe komandantet e ushtrise lokale te shpallinin nje revolucion kombetar. Sidoqofte puci i Hitlerit deshtoi. Gjate gjyqit qe iu be per perpjekjen per rrezim te qeverise, Hitleri ndonese roli qe kishte luajtur gjate pucit nuk ishte aspak i lavdishem, shfrytezoi publicitetin e gjyqit ne favorin e tij.
Gjithashtu ai mesoi dicka te vyer na ky puc: Qe te merrte pushtetin ai duhej ta bente kete me mjete legjitime. Ai u denua me 5 vjet burg, por beri vetem 9 muaj nga denimi i tij, ne komfortin e burgut te Landsbergut, duke perfituar nga nje amnisti. Gjate kesaj kohe ai se bashku me Rudolf Hes pergatiti volumin e pare te "Mein Kampf".
Idete e Hitlerit i kane gjurmet e tyre ne levizje politike dhe ne shkrime ideologjike te vjetra, qe nga koha qe banonte ne Vjene. Ai i shihte pabarazine midis racave dhe individualeve si nje natyre e pakundershtueshme e rregullit natyror dhe e shihte "Racen Ariane si te vetmin element krijues te njerezimit. Njesia natyrale per lindjen e races njerezore ishte kombi, nga te cilet ai gjerman ishte me i madhi nga te gjithe dhe shteti ekzistonte vecse per te sherbyer kombin; republika e Vajmarit e tradhetoi nje ekzistence te tille. Gjithe morali dhe e verteta gjykohej mbi bazen e ketij kriteri: A ishte apo jo konform dhe nese ruante interesat e kombit."
"Bashkimi i kombit u themelua ne ringjalljen e Fyhrerit dhe pushtetit te tij absolut. Poshte Fyhrerit vinte partia e cila ishte e perbere nga elementet me te mire te kombit dhe ishte njekohesisht shpetimtarja e tij."
Sipas kendveshtrimit te Hitleri, armiku kryesor i nazizmit nuk ishte demokracia liberale, e cila ishte ne prag te shembjes se saj, por Marksizmi me isistencen e tij per internacionalizem dhe luften e klasave. Pas Marksizmit, Hitleri shihte armikun me te madh nga te gjithe: Cifutin, te cilin ai e shihte si nje ringjallje te se keqes dhe si nje figure mitike qe perfaqesonte gjithcka ai urrente dhe kishte frike. Htleri besonte se gjermanet ishin "nje race superiore" dhe qe ishin ne perpjekje te vazhdueshme me "racat inferiore".
Per te cifutet, romet ( jevgjit) dhe njerezit me te meta mendore ishin nje rrezik biologjik per "racen ariane" gjermane , te cilen ai e quante "raca sunduese" ( master race). Hitleri dhe nazistet akuzuan cifutet per humbjen e LIB nga Gjermania si dhe per shperndarjen e partive komuniste ne mbare Evropen.

Deshira per pushtet 1924.
Gjate kohes qe Hitleri ishte ne burg, partia naziste u dezintegrua nga rivaliteti i brendshem. Kur ai doli nga burgu ne 1924, kushtet ekonomike per republiken e Vajmarit kishin ndryshuar , plani DAWES ishte futur ne fuqi , plan i cili e beri kete republike me te respektuar.
Hitlerit iu ndalua te mbante fjalime deri vone ne 1927. Sidoqofte partia e tij u rrit ngadale ne numra, ndersa ne 1926 ai fitoi popullaritet me te madh nga Gregor Shtraser, cili kishte gjithashtu themeluar nje levizje rivale naziste ne Gjermanine e Veriut.
Renia ekonomike e 1929, shenoi nje periudhe te re jostabiliteti ekonomik dhe politik. Hitleri beri aleance me nacionalistin Alfred Hugenberg ne nje fushate kunder planit YOUNG. Nepermjet mbeshtetjes se partise nacionaliste te Hugenbergut dhe te gazetave qe ai kontrollonte, Hitleri per here te pare pati rast te kishte nje audience mbarekombetare. Gjithashtu me forcen e dhuruar te agjitacionit ai mund te terhiqte rreth tij manjatet industrialiste dhe biznesmene, fondet politike te te cileve ishin aq shume te domosdoshme per themelimin e nje levizjeje te djathtes ekstreme, nje klase qeveritare antipunetore.
Te ardhurat e siguruara nga Hitleri, forcuan se tepermi bazat ekonomike te partise naziste , nderkohe qe ai ndermori nje sere intringash per te siguruar mbeshtetjen e presidentit. Pjestare te tjere te ketyre intrigave ishin dhe Franc fon Papen,gjenerali Kurt fon Shlaiszer, Oto Majsner dhe Oskar Hidenburg. Ne zgjedhjet e nentorit 1932, meqe partia naziste nuk kishte fituar me menyre absolute shumicen e votave qe do ta benin Hitlerin kancelar, ai refuzoi postin duke shkaktuar perseri zgjedhje. Ne kete menyre ai shfrytezoi kushtet kushtetuese ne favor te suksesit te tij. Keshtu lindi mithi i Hitlerit.
Ai e propagandoi kete mith ne te gjitha mjetet e agjitacionit qe ishte e mundur me nje zotesi prej aktori te sprovuar. Ai u absorbua ne rolin te cilin i krijoi vetes dhe mbeti nje politikan i regjur qe llogariste cdo gje, sidomos dobesin e pozicionit te tij, duke marre me teper se cdo kush tjeter dhe duke shfrytezuar cdo situate ne favor te tij. Keshtu ne janar 1933, Hindeburg e ftoi ate te behej kancelar me fuqi te plota, duke pasur mbeshtetjen njekohesisht te Fon Papen dhe Hugenbergut.
Jeta personale e Hitlerit u be me komforte dhe me e pasur se bashku me suksesin partiak. Pasi u lirua nga burgu ai shkoi te jetonte ne Obersalcberg, afer Bershtegarden. Te ardhurat e tij ne kete kohe vinin nga fondet partiake dhe nga shkrimet e tij ne gazetat nacionaliste. Kur u be kancelar, ai i pranoi komfortet qe shoqeronin postin, por ngeli i pavarur prej tyre.
Ai ishte indiferent ndaj veshjeve dhe gjelleve, nuk piu kurre cigare, kafe ose caj. Vazhdoi dhe si Fyhrer te rebelonte kunder rregullave te punes dhe rutines. Kete ai e quante si trashegimi nga temperamenti artistik qe kishte.
Kur shkoi te jetonte ne Bershtesgarden, e motra e tij me baba tjeter e shoqeroi ate se bashku me dy vajzat e saj. Hitleri e devotoi veten tek njera prej tyre, por mania dhe xhelozia e tij posesive e detyroi kete vajze ne vetevrasje. ( Disa burime thone se ate e vrau vete Hitleri, pasi ajo ishte lidhur me nje djale me origjine cifute). Hitleri ishte per shume kohe pas vetevrasjes se vajzes i pangushelluar.
Ne vitet e mevonshme, Eva Braun, nje ndihmese e fotografit te Hitlerit, ra ne dashuri me te. Hitleri rralle e lejoi Even te vinte ne Berlin dhe te dilte publikisht me te. Refuzoi te martohej me te duke thene se ai "ishte martuar me Gjermanine", por nuk donte qe martese me Braunin ti ndalonte atij hapat e karieres politike. Eva Braun ishte nje vajze e dashur dhe zemermire , por pa ndonji kapacitet intelektual. Virtyti i saj i madh ne syte e Hitlerit ishte besnikeria e saj e padiskutueshme. Per mirenjohje per kete besnikeri, ai e beri ate gruan e tij ne fund te jetes se tij.

(vijon)

----------


## Lioness

Revolucioni dhe Rendi i Ri.

Kur erdhi ne pushtet, Hitleri arriti te konsolidonte diktaturen e tij.Ai siguroi mbeshtetjen e Presidentit, ne menyre qe shumica e parlamentit te mos merrej parasysh. Djegia e Rajhshtagut ne 27 shkurt 1933 i ofroi atij nje pretekts per te nxjerre nje dekret ku hiqeshin te gjitha te drejtat dhe lirite, nderkohe qe intesifikoi dhunen kunder kundershtareve te tij poltike. Ne keto kushte nazistet moren 43.9 % te votave.

Ne mars , Rajhshtagu u mblodh ne kishen e garnizonit te Potsdamit, ne nje shfaqje teatrale ne te cilen Hitleri donte te tregonte unitetin e levizjes se tij. Me nje dekret te miratuar nga deputetet naziste, nacionaliste dhe ata te qendres, Hitleri mori fuqi te pakufizuara .
Duke qene se ishte shume i sukseshem, Hitleri nuk e ndjeu te nevojshme te vazhdonte revolucionin e tij. Miratimi nga bashkepunetoret e tij ishte i domosdoshem qe presidenca e tij te ishte e vazhdueshme. Ernst Remi ishte nje nga ideatoret e "revolucionit te vazhdueshem". Ai dhe trupat e tij SA nuk gezonin vec besimin e ushtrise. Megjithese Hitleri i kishte dhene Remit nje post ne qeverine e tij, ai perseri vazhdonte te ishte shume i fuqishem si komandant i SA, gje qe kishte krijuar pakenaqesi tek Gering dhe tek Hornet Hammer, te cilet donin ta hiqnin qafe Remin,por Hitleri hezitonte deri ne fund. Por ne 29 Qershor 1934, ai mori vendim dhe urdheroi "Naten e thikave te medha". Ernst Remi dhe zevendesi i tij Edmund Hajnes, si dhe Gregor Shtraser dhe Shlajher dhe te tjere u ekzekutuan pa gjyq. Mijera te tjere perfunduan burgjeve. Sa u shperndane ose u absorbuan nga SS, roja personale e Hitlerit.
Udheheqesit ushtarake, te kenaqur nga shperndarja e SA, mbeshteten vendimet e Hitlerit. Kur presindenti Hindenburg vdiq ne 2 gusht 1934, Hitleri se bashku me fon Papen kryen aktin e bashkengjitjes se presidentit dhe te kancelarit ne nje figure, e cila do te ishte Hitleri. Hitleri arriti deri aty sa te kerkonte nga ushtaraket te benin betimin ushtarak duke iu betuar atij ne emer per besnikeri. Rimekembja ekonomike e Gjermanise dhe ulja e papunesise e beri regjimin me te pranueshem. Nje kombinim i tiranise dhe i suksesit solli mbeshtetjen e 90% te votuesve ne nje plebishit.

Kur mori pushtetin Hitleri i kushtoi pak vemendje organizimit dhe mbarevajtjes se puneve te brendsheme te shtetit nazist. I pergjegjshem per vijat e trasha te politikes shteterore si dhe per terrorin kunder oponenteve te tij, ai ia la ne dore mvartesve te tij detajet politike. Duke lejuar te krijoheshin zyra dhe institucione te pavarura nga njera tjetra, por asnjehere te fuqishme aq sa te vinin ne dyshim pushtetin e tij absolut, Hitleri i lejoi keto organizata apo institucione te ushtronin pushtet absolut dhe arbitrar ne sferen e tyre te ndikimit.


Nje popull, nje Rajh! ( Ein Volk, Ein Reich)

Politika e jashtme ishte ajo qe i terhoqi me teper vemendjen Hitlerit. Objektivat e tij ishin pershkruar ne "Mein Kampf" dhe ai vuri te gjitha mundesite e tij ne realizimin e tyre. Hitleri ishte admirues i pangjermanizmit te austriakut George von Shmerer dhe ambicia e tij personale ishte realizimi i ketij bashkimi. Pervec ketij bashkimi, hapesira jetike do te ishte ne perhapjen ne Lindje, drej Polonise, Ukraines, Rusise ku Gjermania kishte me teper mundesite te perfitonte toke te punueshme dhe lende te para. Nje perhapje e tille do te rinovonte konfliktin historik me popujt sllave, te cilet do te ktheheshin ne mvartes te races teutonike qe do te vendoste Rendin e Ri.Kolonite nuk perfshiheshin ne doktrinen naziste, sepse sipas Hitlerit ato kerkonin nje flote te fuqishme qe Gjermania nuk e kishte dhe se ato mund te bllokoheshin fare kollaj nga Anglia-si te tilla, humbisnin krejt vleren e tyre.
Hitleri e shihte Italine fashiste si nje aleat natyral te Gjermanise, me nje rivalitet te perkohshem i cili nuk binte ne sy. Anglia, ishte nje aleat i mundshem i Gjermanise, por ajo kishte hequr dore nga politika e saj tradicionale e mbajtjes se balancave ne Evrope, duke shikuar interesat e saj ne kolonite. Franca ishte armiku natyral i Gjermanise dhe si e tille pengonte ekspansionin ne Lindje. Ajo duhej asgjesuar, ne menyre qe hapesira jetike ne Lindje te behej e mundur.
Perpara se kjo perhapje ne lindje te ishte e mundur, Gjermania duhej te clirohej nga "prangat" e Traktatit te Versajes. Hitleri perdori artin e propagandes per ta paraqitur veten si kalores te antibolshevizmit ne Evrope dhe si njeri i paqes, i cili donte te hiqte vecse pabarazite qe kishte vendosur Traktati i Versajes.
Hitleri terhoqi Gjermanine nga Konferenca e Carmatimit te Gjeneves dhe nga Lidhja e Kombeve ne tetor 1933, por ratifikoi nje pakt mossulmimi me Polonine ne janar 1934. Cdo shkelje e traktatit te Versajes u shoqerua me nje oferte per bisedime dhe marreveshje. Vetem nje here ai e toleroi veten. Kur nazistet austriake ne perpjekje per te bere nje grusht shteti ne korrik 1934, humben udheheqesin e tyre Dollfuss, sipas udhezimeve te Hitlerit, trupat e Musolinit marshuan dhe territorin austriak. Hitleri nuk u kunderpergjigj, duke i lene ata qe zbatuan urdhrat e tij ne meshire te fatit.
Ne janar 1934, nje plebishit ( referendum) ne zonen e Saar e riktheu kete zone nen zoterimin e Gjermanise, nderkohe qe Hitleri gjeti rastin te bente pretendime te metejshme ndaj Frances.Ne qershor 1935 ai filloi negociatat per nje marreveshje detare me Britanine e Madhe, ndersa ne mars 1936, duke patur si justifikim nje pakt ushtarak te nenshkruar nga BRSS dhe Franca ai rimilitarizoi zonen e Rinit. Kete vendim Hitleri e mori ne kundershtim me keshillat e shtabit te ushtrise gjermane. Me vone vete Hitleri do te deklaronte se nese Franca do te kishte kryer sulmuar Gjermanine ne mars 1936 duke kerkuar zbatimin strikt te traktatit te Versajes, ai do te ishte terhequr dhe lufta ne Poloni ne 1939 do te ishte evituar.
Ne tetor 1936 u krijua boshti italo-gjerman, ndersa me pas erdhi dhe Pakti Antikomitern me Japonine. Ne nentor 1937, Hitleri u zbuloi planet e tij sekrete per konfliktin qe do te vinte me vone udheheqesve te tij ushtarake.
Ne keto momente, Hitleri hoqi menjane ata qe nuk besonin plotesisht tek doktrina e tij naziste: Hjamar Shaht, qe kishte deklaruar se plani i riarmatimit do te ishte nje rrezik per ekonomine gjermane, Verner fon Blomberg dhe Verner fon Fric -perfaqesues te ushtarakeve profesioniste si dhe Konstantin fon Nojrat ne politiken e jashtme.
Ne shkurt 1938, Hitleri ftoi kancelarin austriak, Kurt fon Shushning ne Bertesgarden, duke e detyruar te nenshkruaje nje pakt qe do tu jepte dore te lire nazisteve austriake. Kur Shushningu kerkoi te ridiskutonte ceshtjen e marreveshjes duke vendosur nje plebishit per ribashkimin me Gjermanine, Hitleri u pergjigj duke invaduar me trupat e tij. Pritja entuziaste nga austriaket si dhe manipulimi i plebishitit, bene qe Austria te aneksohej nga Gjermania . Hitleri u kthye ne Vjene triumfator, ne skene e deshtimeve dhe vuajtjeve te tij rinore. Asnje rezistence nuk u be nga Franca dhe nga Anglia, ndersa Hitleri kishte pasur nje kujdes te vecante te kishte mbeshtetjen e Italise. Ne kete menyre Hitleri shpalli mirenjohjen e tij te pavdekshme ndaj Musolinit.
Sigurimet e dhena nga Hitleri se Anschluss-i nuk do te ndikonte ne marredheniet e Gjermanise me Cekosllovakine, dolen false kur Hitleri i kerkoi Konrad Hajlenit, liderit te minoritetit gjerman ne Cekosllovaki, te bente sa me teper kerkesa te pamundura per gjermanet e Sudeteve, ne menyre qe te provokonte nderhyrje ushtarake per te justifikuar aneksimin e Cekosllovakise.
Deshira e Britanise se Madhe dhe Frances te benin presion ndaj qeverise cekosllovake per ti dhene Hitlerit sa me teper te ishte e mundur ne menyre qe te evitohej nje lufte ( te cilat ato si nenshkruese te pakteve te perbashketa me Cekosllovakine ato duhet te nderhynin ne favor te saj me ndihma ushtarake ne njerez dhe materiale). Nderhyrja e Musolinit beri qe Hitleri te pranonte marreveshjen e Mynihut ne 30 shtator 1938. Megjithate Hitleri ngeli i pakenaqur qe nuk iu dha mundesia te kishte nje fitore ushtarake impresive.
Sic pritej , Hitleri nuk do te humbiste rastin te provokonte pretekste per pushtimin e gjithe Cekosllovakise, bazuar ne pakenaqesi sllovake. Ne 16 mars 1939 ai shpalli shperberjen e shtetit te cilin ai si austriak kurdohere e kishte konsideruar si jonatyral. Menjehere pas kesaj, qeveria lituane u detyrua te dorezonte portin e Memelit ne kufirin e Prusise Lindore tek Gjermania.

Marshimi drejt luftes totale.

Hitleri ishte tanime i gatshem te vinte ne veprim planin e tij per hapesiren jetike ne Lindje. Perballe nje Polonie qe nuk pranonte asnje kompromis , e garantuar nga Britania e Madhe dhe Franca, Hitleri u drejtua nga Italia me te cilen lidhi Paktin e Celikte ne maj 1936. Per te siguruar mosperzierjen e BRSS gjate fushates se ai donte te ndermerrte ne Poloni, ai nenshkroi ne 23 gusht 1939 nje pakt mossulmimi me Stalinin. Nenshkrimi i ketij pakti, i hapi rrugen Hitlerit per sulmin e 1 shtatorit 1939 kunder Polonise. Anglezeve dhe francezeve nuk u ngeli gje tjeter vecse nga ana e tyre ti shpallnin lufte Gjermanise ne 3 shtator 1939.
Hitleri vuri ne pune planin e tij, duke gjykuar me perpikmeri deshiren per nderhyrje ose jo te demokracive evropiane. Megjithese fushata ne Poloni po shkonte shume mire, ai perseri ishte i shqetesuar per nderhyrjen e Anglise dhe Frances. Por keto te fundit i bene nje "Lufte te cuditshme"-asnje veprim luftarak nuk u ndermor nga keto ne shtator 1939. I bindur ne drejtesine e gjykimeve te tij dhe te pagabueshmerise ne predispozitat e aleateve, ai vazhdoi planin e tij per pushtimin.
Por kur fushata polake mbaroi me sukses, dukej qarte se Franca dhe Anglia nuk ishin te interesuara per te filluar bisedime per paqe. Keshtu Hitleri vendosi te sulmonte ne Perendim.
Ne prill 1940 sulmoi dhe pushtoi brenda nje afati te shkurter Danimarken dhe Norvegjine. Me pas iu drejtua Frances duke invaduar ne Ardene, nderkohe qe francezet prisnin sulm nga Vendet e Uleta. Vija " e pathyeshme" Mazhino ne fakt ra si nje kala rere e goditur nga valet e divizioneve te blinduara gjermane. Duke dashur te tregohet dashamires dhe i hapur per bisedime, Hitleri mbajti tanket e drejtuara nga gjenerali Guderian jashte Dynkerkut, duke lene te ikin rreth 330 mije ushtare angleze. Ne qershor 1940 dhe Musolini i shpalli lufte Frances se gjunjezuar nga gjermanet. Pas nje lufte te sukseshme "rrufe" e cila zgjati vetem 14 dite, Hitleri detyroi francezet te nenshkruanin armepushimin ne te njejtin vagon treni ku ishte nenshkruar dhe traktati i armepushimit ne 1918 ne shenje hakmarrje.
Stacioni tjeter do te ishte invazioni i Anglise. Por fillimisht duhet te behej bombardimi ajror i saj, ne menyre qe te detyrohej te kapitullonte sa me shpejt ne nje invazion nga ana e gjermaneve. Por Anglia rezistoi me teper nga c'priste Hitleri. Nga ana tjeter e frontit, BRSS kishte pushtuar pjesen tjeter te Polonise ne baze te marreveshjes se mossulmimit me Gjermanine si dhe Besarabine. Per te mbajtur sovjetiket larg ndikimit te tyre, Hitleri detyroi Hungarine dhe Rumanine te nenshkruanin pakte aleance me Gjermanine.
Por planet e Hitlerit per nje fushate te shpejte ne pranvere te 1941 kunder BRSS i prishi disfata e madhe e Musolinit ne Greqi. Ne tetor 1940 Italia sulmoi Greqine, por shpejt u detyrua te terhiqej duke pesuar humbje te renda. Nje grusht shteti ne Jugosllavi, qe hoqi nga pushteti palen politike qe kishte nenshkruar aleance me Hitlerin e detyroi Hitlerin te nderhynte dhe aty.I ofenduar personalisht hitleri vendosi te nderhynte kunder Jugosllavise. Keshtu ne prill 1941, ndersa divizionet e Wehrmachtit sipas planit te Hitlerit duhet te sulmonin BRSS, ato u drejtuan ne Ballkan kunder Jugosllavise dhe Greqise. Megjithe fitoren e shpejte, Hitleri nuk degjoi as Rommelin, as Admiralin Reder te dergonte forcat gjermane ne Afrike per te bllokuar komplet kanalin e Suezit, aq vital per Angline. Me vone do te provohej se ai ishte gabuar duke mos transferuar forca per opercaionin "Barbarosa" qe ai kishte nder mend dhe qe i ishte bere fiksim.

Perandoria e pambaruar.

Kur operacioni "Barbarosa" filloi ne 22 qershor 1941, Hitleri ishte aq i sigurt per nje fitore te shpejte, saqe nuk i furnizoi trupat e tij me veshje dimerore. Megjithe perparimin e rrufeshem te ushtrise gjermane , e cila u fut ne territorin e BRSS si thika ne gjalpe, Gjermanet nuk arriten te asgjesonin plotesisht Ushtrine e Kuqe.
Duke menjanuar plotesisht gjeneralet e vet, Hitleri refuzonte opinionet e tyre si specialiste ushtarake dhe ne vije te frontit. Keshtu ai kishte divergjenca me ta se cili do te ishte objektivi i sulmit kryesor. Duke humbur kohe me urdhera e kundra-urdhera qe shpesh ishin ne kundertim me njeri tjetrin, ai humbi idene se kush ishte objektivi kryesor. Nje kundersulm i papritur i Ushtrise se Kuqe ne dhjetor 1941 tregoi qarte se nje fushate e vetme do te ishte e pamundur per realizimin e objektivit-pushtimit te Rusise.
Te nesermen e sulmit japonez ne Perl Harbor, Hitleri i shpalli lufte SHBA, megjithese pakti qe kishte me Japonine ishte i nje karakteri mbrojtes( jo aleance ushtarake). I drejtuar gabimisht nga kendveshtrimi qendro-evropian i gjeostrategjise politike, Hitleri neglizhoi te vleresonte potencialin ushtarako-ekonomik te SHBA dhe kontributin e tyreqe do te pasonte ne Evrope.
Udheheqja e Hitlerit ne 1942 u karakterizua nga gabime te tjera ne gjykimin e situatave. Nderkohe qe me pak perpjekje ne Mesdhe dhe ne Atlantik ai mund te kishte rezultate te rendesishme per perfundimin e luftes ne favor te tij , ai humbi gjykimin e synimit ndaj nje objektivi te caktuar. Gjykim ky qe e coi ne humbjen e rastit per te pushtuar Stalingradin kur ky ishte akoma i pambrojtur.
Nderkohe Hitleri pergatiste terrenin per vendosjen e Rendit te Ri ne Evrope. Kampet e perqendrimit u shtuan si numer, ndersa si rivovim i semure i kesaj lufte u shtuan dhe kampet e shfarosjes.Si dhe skuadrat e levizshme te shfarosjes "Einsatzgruppen". Viktimat me te shumta ishin cifutet e Gjermanise, Polonise, Rusise etj. Ne fund te luftes rreth 6 milione cifute ishin zhdukur.
Fushata e vrasjes masive ishte e vetmja zgjidhje per "problemin cifut" sipas kendveshtrimit te Hitlerit. Sa me teper shtohej numri i viktimave , aq me teper uleshin vuajtjet e racave te tjera sipas tij. Ai arriti deri aty sa te nxiste dhe nacionaliste te kombeve te tjera te diskriminonin cifutet. Keshtu per shembull ne Ukraine, cifutet u perndoqen nga gjermanet por edhe nga nacionalistet vendas.
Humbja e betejes se El-Alameinit ne fund te 1942 dhe disfata ne Stalingrad ne fillim te 1943 shenoi nje kthese ne lufte dhe nje kthese ne karakterin e Hitlerit gjithashtu.
Megjithese suksesi qe ai kishte enderruar ishte realizuar, kjo e izoloi ate me teper nga realiteti. Duke drejtuar luften nga shtabi i vet, refuzonte te vizitonte qytetet gjermane te bombarduara, madje arriti deri aty sa te mos kishte besim tek gjeneralet e vet te cilet ishin ne vijen e frontit. Sekretari i tij personal, Martin Borman bente cmos qe Hitlerit ti arrinin vetem lajmet e mira, njekohesisht ai u be i varur nga doktori i tij Theodor Morell dhe vaksinat e tij.Por as vaksinat nuk ishin te mjaftueshme qe ta benin ate te perballonte reagimin e tij te dobet ne fatkeqesite qe do te vinin.
Arrestimi i Musolinit ne tetor 1943 dhe kapitullim i Italise bene qe ai te drejtonte jo vetem fushaten e pushtimit te Italise nga gjermanet por deri dhe operacionin e rrembimit te Musolinit, per ta vene ate ne krye te nje qeverie fashiste ne Italine e Veriut. Ne frontin e lindjes, refuzimi i tij kembengues per te mos u terhequr, ndolli vecse katastrofa te medha , pa mundesi per te ndaluar avancimin sovjetik.
Detyrimisht marredheniet me ushtaraket u acaruan. Acarim qe u ndikua dhe nga mbeshtetja qe Hitleri kishte ndaj divizioneve SS qe drejtoheshin personalisht prej tij, duke nenvleftesuar divizionet ushtarake. Deshtimi i fushates se nendeteseve gjermane te bllokojne Angline ne 1943-44 ( lexo temen e forumit "Beteja e Atlantikut 1939-1945) solli dhe me teper ne horizont humbjen e paevitueshme.
Te gjithe keta faktore qe u dyfishuan me zbarkimin e aleateve ne Normandi, bene shume ushtarake dhe civile te angazhoheshin ne veprime te deshperuara per te hequr Hitlerin nga posti dhe per te filluar bisedimet per paqe me aleatet. Shume tentativa ishin bere ne 1943 dhe 1944 por me e rendesishmja ishte ajo e 20 korrikut 1944 kur koloneli Graf Klaus fon Shtaufenberg vuri nje bombe ne nje mbledhje ne shtabin e Hitlerit ne Prusine Lindore. Hitleri shpetoi me disa gervishtje te lehta nga kjo tentative. Te gjithe ushtaraket qe dyshoheshin se ishin te lidhur me komplotistet u ekzekutuan ( shumica) ndersa oficere politike naziste u vendosen si komandante ne te gjitha postet drejtuese ne ushtri.
Me pas Hitleri ishte i semure dhe tej mase i lodhur. Megjithate asnje nga keto faktore nuk e bene te humbiste kontrollin ndaj partise naziste dhe ushtrise. Ai ushtronte thuajse me magji autoritetin e tij ndaj mvartesve te vet. Ne dhjetor 1944 ai e levizi shtabin me ne Perendim, per te qene me afer drejtimit te kundermesymjes gjermane ne Ardene, sulm i cili shteroi Gjermanine dhe nga rezervat e fundit njerezore. Deri dhe femije 16 vjecare u mobilizuan, por edhe te moshuar 45-55 vjec per te mbushur rradhet boshe te armatave gjermane.
Kur kundermesymja gjermane ne Ardene deshtoi, ai i drejtoi shpresat e tij tek armet sekrete te teknologjise se re ( arme berthamore ose radioaktive) por dhe tek shpresa se aleanca Perendim-BRSS do te thyhej se shpejti ne vecanti pas vdekjes e presidentit amerikan Ruzvelt. Ai i denoi ushtrite e veta me vdekje , duke u refuzuar te dorezoheshin edhe kur nuk kishin asnje shprese.
Ne fillim te janarit 1945 ai u mbyll ne bunkerin e kancelarise duke drejtuar luften qe andej. Pasi braktisi planin per nje rezistence finale aktive ne jug, nderkohe qe ruset po i afroheshin Berlinit ai gjendej ne nje gjendje te deshperuar si nga ana fizike, ashtu dhe nervore. Ne prag te depresionet nervor, ne mos gjysem i cmendur perpara se te vinte fundi i paevitueshem i tij, ai beri dy veprime:
Ne 29 prill 1945 ai u martua me Eva Braunin ne shenje mirenjohjeje per besnikerine e saj. Akti i marteses civile u nenshkrua nga Gebelsi dhe nga Borman, te cilet ishin deshmitare te tij.
Nje dite me pas, ne 30 prill 1945 ai la testamentin e tij politik, justifikoi karrieren e tij dhe emeroi trashegimtaret e vet, duke emeruar Fuhrer pas vdekjes se tij admiralin Denitz dhe kancelar Gebelsin.
Me pas ai u terhoq suiten e tij per te vrare veten me pistolete dhe me pilule cianidi te kombinuar se bashku me te shoqen e cila u vetehelmua. Dy dite me pare ai kishte helmuar dhe qenin e vet, Blondin.
I tmerruar se kufomat e tij dhe te Eva Braunit do te kishin fundin e kufomave te Musolinit dhe Klareta Petacit, ai kishte udhezuar qe trupat e tyre te digjeshin, gje qe u be nga Gebelsi.

Suksesi i Hitlerit i atribuohet kushteve te Gjermanise pas LIB si dhe talentit te tij per te qene nje udheheqes politik.Ardhja e tij ne pushtet nuk ishte e paevitueshme dhe cdo ndryshim i rrethanave ne te cilat ai erdhi ne pushtet, mund ta kishin gremisur ate ne padukshmerine dhe mjerimin qe kishte dikur ne rinine e tij.
Pushteti qe ai zoteronte ishte jashtezakonisht i madh, i papare si ne pikepamje ashtu dhe ne mjete teknike, por nuk i beri asnje kontribut moral apo material njerezimit. Origjinaliteti i tij ishte ne metodat qe perdorte, jo ne idete dhe qellimet e tij. Humbja e tij erdhi me kohen. Bashke me te u shuan dhe struktura te botes ne te cilen ai jetoi, u shkaterruan miliona njerez dhe vdekja e tij peruroi ardhjen ne fuqi te mundesive me te medha te shkaterrimit dhe te pushtetit.

FUND

----------


## Lioness

Per te interesuarit postimet e tjera te temes se meparshme mund te gjenden ne kete link:

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:qiPGoaVSSdQJ:www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D46164%26page%3D2+site:www.for  umishqiptar.com+%22Adolf+Hitler%22&hl=en&gl=us&ct=  clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a

Edhe njehere, ju kerkoj ndjese.

Flm per mirekuptimin

Lioness

----------


## Leila

Me ben pershtypje qe shumica nga dokumentat qe u firmosen gjate asaj kohe (qe kishin te benin me krimet e luftes) nuk jane te firmosura nga Hitleri... nuk kam as te dhena qe te mund t'ua sjell ketu rreth kesaj, por e di. Nje pjese mund te argumentoje qe Hitleri s'e dinte c'po ndodhte, kurse pjesa tjeter mund te thote qe ai ishte thjesht nje vegel. Gjeja tjeter qe me ben pershtypje jane zhdukjet/vdekjet e mistershme te Nazisteve me pozite gjate asaj kohe... Hess me vjen nder mend tani, por ka edhe plot te tjere. Ja mu kujtua Wilhelm Canaris, Nazi me origjine Greke, qe e pelqente Heydrich-in dhe e ndihmoi te ngriheshe ne pozite, mgjs vete nuk mundi dot te shpresoje per dicka te tille. Nuk mundeshe njeri te merrte fuqi se e hiqnin qafe, dhe Canaris me duket se ishte pergjegjes per sherbimin informativ. Si duket dinte me shume se sa donin ata, te cilet nga frika e nje personi qe dinte kaq shume u detyruan ta zhduknin.

----------


## Toro

> Me ben pershtypje qe shumica nga dokumentat qe u firmosen gjate asaj kohe (qe kishin te benin me krimet e luftes) nuk jane te firmosura nga Hitleri... nuk kam as te dhena qe te mund t'ua sjell ketu rreth kesaj, por e di. Nje pjese mund te argumentoje qe Hitleri s'e dinte c'po ndodhte, kurse pjesa tjeter mund te thote qe ai ishte thjesht nje vegel. Gjeja tjeter qe me ben pershtypje jane zhdukjet/vdekjet e mistershme te Nazisteve me pozite gjate asaj kohe... Hess me vjen nder mend tani, por ka edhe plot te tjere. Ja mu kujtua Wilhelm Canaris, Nazi me origjine Greke, qe e pelqente Heydrich-in dhe e ndihmoi te ngriheshe ne pozite, mgjs vete nuk mundi dot te shpresoje per dicka te tille. Nuk mundeshe njeri te merrte fuqi se e hiqnin qafe, dhe Canaris me duket se ishte pergjegjes per sherbimin informativ. Si duket dinte me shume se sa donin ata, te cilet nga frika e nje personi qe dinte kaq shume u detyruan ta zhduknin.


Kanaris eshte pushkatuar nga vete gjermanet disa dite perpara se te mbaronte lufta si bashkepunetor ne atentat kunder Hitlerit....

Ja dhe nje biografi e shkurter e tij:_Wilhelm Franz von Canaris (January 1, 1887- April 9, 1945) 

Canaris was born in Aplerbeck, in Westphalia. He joined the navy in 1905 and served as an officer in WW I aboard the SMS Dresden in the Battle of the Falkland Islands (December 8, 1914). He was later interned on Juan Fernandez Island, 400 miles from Chile. He Escaped in August of 1915, probably with the connivance of the pro-German Chilean authorities, while visiting the mainland. He was assisted by Carl Wiederhold, German consular officer at Osorno, to cross the Andes, stayed a short period at the ranch of a German spy near San Carlos de Bariloche, travelled by horseback and then train to San Antonio Oeste on the Atlantic coast. From there he took a coaster to Reina de la Plata, where he shipped aboard the "Frisia" for Rotterdam posing as an Anglo-Chilean, and survived British interrogation at Plymouth during the transit. On his homecoming he was awarded the Iron Cross and transferred to intelligence, initially working in Spain. After a British assassination plot failed, he returned to active service and ended the war as a U-boat commander in the Mediterranean, credited with eighteen sinkings.

He remained in the military after the war, first with the Freikorp and then working for the post-Versailles navy. He returned to intelligence work in 1931 and, after the ascension of Adolf Hitler, he was made head of the Abwehr on January 1, 1935. His first major endeavour was to push for intervention in the Spanish Civil War. Despite his efforts with the organization, he worked against Hitler with the General Staff, opposed atrocities, and leaked intelligence to the Allies on numerous occasions. He was instrumental in planning assassination and coup attempts during the war. He was directly involved in the 1938 and 1939 coup attempts, and in March 1943, he flew to Smolensk to meet with conspirators on the staff of Army Group Center.

Hitler dismissed him from command in February 1944, replacing him with Walter Schellenberg and merging most of the Abwehr with the SD. Later that year he was placed under house arrest, preventing him from participating in the July 20 Plot. The Gestapo discovered evidence linking him to that conspiracy, however, and he was executed - by slow strangulation at Flossenbürg concentration camp  with Hans Oster, Carl Sack, Dietrich Bonhoeffer, and Ludwig Gehre on April 9, 1945.

He is considered to be distantly related to Greek Admiral, freedom fighter and politician Constantine Kanaris but the exact genealogical connection remains uncertain._

Mister ngelet zhdukja e Bormanit.....Diku kam lexuar se ai mund te ishte agjenti i NKVD ruse brenda ne shtabin e Hitlerit, por deri me sot nuk kane dale prova per ta vertetuar nje gje te tille

----------


## Legjion

> Gjeja tjeter qe me ben pershtypje jane zhdukjet/vdekjet e mistershme te Nazisteve me pozite gjate asaj kohe... Hess me vjen nder mend tani, por ka edhe plot te tjere.


Hesi vajti për turizëm idealist në Angli.

----------


## Leila

> Hesi vajti për turizëm idealist në Angli.


Po de po. E arrestuan kur avioni crashed ne Angli dhe nuk e besonin se kush ishte dhe e futen ne burg. Hitleri me vone thoshte per te qe eshte i cmendur, etj.. Dmth u perpoq shume te distancoheshe nga ai si person duke diskredituar arsyetimin e tij. Pastaj sa vjet e mbajten ne burg? Mu degjua si 50. Ne fund fare mori tel korenti dhe vari veten.

----------


## AjSi

Diktatori me i madh i botes....

----------


## ricky_ch

Mirëpo, çka ka mësuar njeriu nga kjo?
Asgjë! Luftërat nuk ndalen deri në ditën e sotme!
Po, duket se ka plot "hitlera" të tjerë vetëm fytyrat
po i ndërrojnë!  Nuk kam ndonjë statistikë se sa
njerëz prej 1945 e deri në ditën e sotme kanë vdekur,
mirëpo shifra me siguri nuk do të ishte edhe aq e vogël!
Dallimi nga atëherë: Hitleri vrau përnjëhrë, kurse të tjerët
dalëngadalë! Për ata që u intereson ja edhe faqa 
e statistikave të Luftës së Dytë Botërore:

*http://www.world-war-2.info/statistics/*

----------


## Adaes

Hitleri ka qene i madh,ndoshta per keq,po nje gje qe e beri ai,sia mban kujt ta beje me...
Pastaj duhen ca "hitlere" ta rregullojne pak kte bote se po shkon per dhjam qeni...

----------


## Dito

Ne menyren se kush e ben historine sot domosdo nuk pritet qe te dale burre i mire.
Por une mbaj mend disa fjale te gjyshit, icili me thoshte, gjermanet nuk u sollen keq me shqiptaret. Pikerisht ishin ushtaret gjermane ata qe u jepnin femijeve galeta gati cdo dite.

Gjithsesi duhen permendur dy bombat berthamore ne Nagasaki dhe Hiroshima, pikerisht njerezit qe urdheruan leshimin e tyre jane shume me te keqinj se Hitleri. Mesa mbaj mend Hitleri dispononte raketat V2 te cilat i perdori vetem me mbushje konvecionale kunder britanise dhe kurre nuk mbushi V2 me Gaz apo helme toksike te asaj natyre, packa se i posedonte qe ne fillim te luftes se 2. Ishte pikerisht gjermania qe eksperimentonte me uraniumin e para ne bote, por kurre nuk eksperimentoi mbi popullaten.

Kam degjuar shume per holokaustin, sot po dalin fakte te reja qe po vene ne nje dyshim real ate qe u quajt Holokaust.


*Dito.*

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nje nder arritjet me te medha te austriakeve, eshte qe dashur pa dashur i kane mbushur mendjen botes se Hitleri ishte gjerman, ndersa Beethoven austriak :P
Qesharake apo jo?

----------


## Darius

Sot Guardian kishte nje artikull tjeter interesant per idene nese ka qene ose jo trupi i Hitlerit ai qe u gjet i djegur ne bunkerin e famshem te Berlinit. Ja nje fragment nga artikulli qe eshte ne anglisht. Do me falni po nuk pata kohe ta perktheja:




> Until now. In the wake of new revelations, the histories of Hitler's death may need to be rewritten – and left open-ended. American researchers claim to have demonstrated that the skull fragment, secretly preserved for decades by Soviet intelligence, belonged to a woman under 40, whose identity is unknown. DNA analyses performed on the bone, now held by the Russian State Archive in Moscow, have been processed at the genetics lab of the University of Connecticut. The results, broadcast in the US by a History Channel documentary, Hitler's Escape, astonished scientists.


Kjo eshte nje shtojce e ekspertizes shume te forte qe i eshte bere ne 3 numra te revistes alternative australiane Nexus Magazine ne vitin 2007 ku me detaje analizohej jo vetem menyra e vdekjes po dhe deshmite e personave te pranishem, dentistit, sherbyeseve etj. Ai shkrim eshte i veshtire te gjehet (me pagese po) por ky i sotmi ne Guardian mund te japi nje ide te pergjithshme se cfare kane rezultuar studiuesit.

*Tests on skull fragment cast doubt on Adolf Hitler suicide story*

----------


## Darius

Kjo poshte eshte nje pamje e planimetrise se bunkerit te famshem te Hitlerit


Ndersa kjo eshte nje foto e faqes kryesore te gazetes se asaj kohe Star and Stripes ku lajmerohet vdekja e Hitlerit dhe marrja e pushtetit nga Doenitz


Ketu keni dhe nje material shume interesant: *The World was Lied to about Hitler's Death*

----------


## xfiles

> Ne menyren se kush e ben historine sot domosdo nuk pritet qe te dale burre i mire.
> Por une mbaj mend disa fjale te gjyshit, icili me thoshte, gjermanet nuk u sollen keq me shqiptaret. Pikerisht ishin ushtaret gjermane ata qe u jepnin femijeve galeta gati cdo dite.


e njejta gje qe thote gjyshi im, 
sa here u duhesh benzine apo nafte ça kishte atehere u jepnin fshatareve.

----------


## Ariel2

> e njejta gje qe thote gjyshi im, 
> sa here u duhesh benzine apo nafte ça kishte atehere u jepnin fshatareve.



Më kujtuat një histori që më tregonte gjyshja.
Ishte një ditë shumë e ftohtë dhe ajo kishte dalur të mblidhte shkarpa me gjyshin. Babai im ishte i vogël , e kështu gjyshja e kishte lidhur në kurriz. Aty ku po stivonin shkarpat dëgjoi se po afroheshin gjermanët dhe pa menduar u hodhën në një gropë të fshihen. Babai filloi të qante dhe kështu gjermanët e kuptuan që dikush ishte aty pranë dhe i rrethuan. Gjyshja u tmerrua dhe nga frika ju thonte gjermanëve të mos i prekin djalin (sikur do e kuptonin ata). Për çudi gjermanët jo që nuk i prekën djalin, por i ndihmuan të dalin nga gropa dhe i dhanë edhe ushqim për babin. 
Nejse kjo është relative.  Lufta ishte luftë ,politika e Gjermanisë të asaj kohe ishte barbare , por mos të harrojmë se ushtarët ishin individ, mund të kishte edhe njerëz të mirë në rradhët e ushtrisë por edhe barbarë.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Gjermania erdhi ne Shqiperi vetem per te shpetuar talianet nga turperimi ngaqe ishin aleate me Hitlerin, sigurishte qe ne rruge te tyre ishin nje nder armiket e tije te betuar serbet qe sot kan xan vendin e nderit ne stormfront lol bashke me greqet

----------


## andirago

Unë nuk kuptoj ça problem kemi ne me gjermanët. Ishin nja dy tri vite këndej, po s'kishin punë me ne. Ne kishim qeverinë tonë shtetin shqiptar që përfshinte më shumë se sa Shqipëria e sotme.

Pse komunistët e nuk e nxirrnin gjithë atë mllef, për pushtuesin serb??

Si ka mundësi që një ushtri që s'ka kurrëfarë pune me ty, ta urresh 20 herë më tepër se sa armikun shekullor sllavin??? Në fakt këtë të fundit e bëri vëlla.

"Gjermani zullumçar", është thjesht një mit i Enverizmit për me thanë se "na kena ba diçka", për me thanë se "na kena luftue".

Partizanë kokë-mbërdhirë që rrinin maleve duke ngrënë mishin e plaçkitur nga fshatarët.

----------

